# how do you add signature to photos...



## dmbfoto (Mar 21, 2009)

how do you add the little signature to show whose taken the photo to your photos?  also, how do you make these, or what programs do you need to make these?  thanks!


----------



## dcclark (Mar 21, 2009)

Ahem... "whose taken the photo to your photos"... what??

Do you want to just add a signature on to the digital version of the photo? I use Gimp, others use Photoshop -- they all have text tools.

Do you instead mean, add a watermark? Again, Gimp or Photoshop.

Or, an embossed name, like many professional portrait studios use? In that case, I don't know, but someone else will.


----------



## dmbfoto (Mar 21, 2009)

ohh, sorry, that sounded confusing.  i meant to show who the photo was taken by.  is that called a watermark?  when someone has their initials, or name at the bottom right hand corner (that's where i usually see them anyway) of a photograph?  i wasn't sure what they were called.  i guess ill have to play around with photoshop and figure that out then.    thanks!


----------



## boogschd (Mar 21, 2009)

i made a watermark with photoshop then add them in the photos using fsviewer

just a small one placed on the bottom-right portion
big ones are just ANNOYING


----------



## Samanax (Mar 21, 2009)

*This should help.*


----------



## dmbfoto (Mar 21, 2009)

great, thanks!


----------

